
Spotify to Musicians: Let Us Be Your Label - allenleein
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-09/spotify-to-musicians-let-us-be-your-label
======
anonunt
payment to musician = total spotify views for that artist / total spotify
listens for all users * total payment to artists / total spotify listens for
all users.

therefor even though you may exclusively listen to one artist on spotify you
are in fact mostly giving money to the most listened to artist - which in turn
tend to have the highest percentages going to distributers and labels.

Spoifty have shockingly bad invasions of privacy in their software and t&cs
plus they give my long tail money to the lowest common denominator. i mean i
could be wrong but they just seem like a terrible option.

I used to have a spotify account but these days i use the same money to buy
from bandcamp or something the artist does as directly as possible and i often
pay over the asking price. if the artist doesnt sell direct i will look for a
second hand CD or similar and rip it.. in the mean time there is always
youtube (where at least the ad revenue may be going to the artist).

I feel like all spotify would have had to have done would be to respect your
privacy and have your money go to the artist you support and they would have
been bullet proof - but maybe they major labels would never sign up to these
terms?

